# Goliath's spear- high tech armaments



## Eoghan (Aug 17, 2013)

I was fascinated to read of the allusion to the weaver's loom as being a reference to the loops of cord. These were attached to allow the spear to be thrown using a throwing device. Apparently Roman Auxillaries were frequently depicted with a lancea which had a cord attached to aid throwing. A spear-thrower (atlatl) is a long-range weapon and can readily impart to a projectile speeds of over 150 km/h (93 mph).[3]

Granted that Goliath's spear was more of a thrusting weapon but by adding the throwing cord it's range would have been improved if thrown. It just adds to the depiction of Goliath as equipped with the best of the best in contrast to Israel who could only muster two swords a few chapters previous.


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 17, 2013)

Having looked at the discussion on throwing loops it seems that they added force, so on a heavy 25lb spear thrust would be as important as distance to penetrate armour. The Israeli archeologist who describes the cord as being wound round the spear to provide rotation is perhaps overlooking the 25lb spearhead. (He crops up in several commentaries)


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 17, 2013)

Some Native Americans had similar devices. Pretty cool.


----------

